# I really want to leave so just delete all my posts so I can



## nesimatic (Mar 24, 2015)

please.


----------



## Hat (Mar 24, 2015)

Just a friendly little word of advice, the longer you try this, the longer it will take for people to forget about you. Everyone, mods included, is finding this _funny_.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 24, 2015)

Hat said:


> Just a friendly little word of advice, the longer you try this, the longer it will take for people to forget about you. Everyone, mods included, is finding this _funny_.



So am I, which is why it really needs to be done.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry I banned you, nesimatic. Do continue to make a case for why we should delete your posts.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like your posts.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 24, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I like your posts.



Thanks, but I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Thanks, but I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.



I'm not being sarcastic, I really really like your posts. Lots of us do. We're talking right now in chat about how much we enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 24, 2015)

I googled your username and found nothing other than your posts here.  You have nothing to worry about, please stop embarrassing yourself or weens will dig deeper.


----------



## MerriedManJr (Mar 25, 2015)

Just stop posting. Vanish. This is the internet. It will be like you never existed.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

MerriedManJr said:


> Just stop posting. Vanish. This is the internet. It will be like you never existed.



Not exactly because anybody can read them. It is written, and it can not be erased.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I'm not being sarcastic, I really really like your posts. Lots of us do. We're talking right now in chat about how much we enjoy reading your posts.



Thanks, I can't believe people actually like my posts.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Thanks, I can't believe people actually like my posts.



We all really like your posts. We've been going through your post history and linking them to each other and enjoying them greatly and discussing which ones are our favourites. I think you're incredible.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

If you want to leave so much why did you make a thread about Kid Icarus Uprising like you wanted to talk to people about it...?


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> If you want to leave so much why did you make a thread about Kid Icarus Uprising like you wanted to talk to people about it...?



I do, I like talking about people in the general thread (which I can't get on anymore for some reason) I just hate my posts on the lolcow forums.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I do, I like talking about people in the general thread (which I can't get on anymore for some reason) I just hate my posts on the lolcow forums.


Then lurk the forums and talk to people in off topic. Plenty of people do that if you still wanna be part of the community.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I do, I like talking about people in the general thread (which I can't get on anymore for some reason) I just hate my posts on the lolcow forums.



I've opened up a talk to staff to get your lolcow posts deleted. I'm not staff but I'm kind of a big deal around here so I should have it sorted within a couple of days.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I've opened up a talk to staff to get your lolcow posts deleted. I'm not staff but I'm kind of a big deal around here so I should have it sorted within a couple of days.



Really! That's so nice! Thank you so much for understanding!


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Then lurk the forums and talk to people in off topic. Plenty of people do that if you still wanna be part of the community.



That's blocked for me, I can't get on it.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Really! That's so nice! Thank you so much for understanding!


Somebody is adorably naive aren't they... 
No idea why you can't go to the general though. I'd ask an Admin about that.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Somebody is adorably naive aren't they...
> No idea why you can't go to the general though. I'd ask an Admin about that.



Is it because I was banned? Sorry I'm not sure about anything I guess.


----------



## exball (Mar 25, 2015)

Stay awhile, stay forever.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Is it because I was banned? Sorry I'm not sure about anything I guess.


There's a thread about the last guy who sperged out and kept asking to be banned instead of just leaving. Choose your next moves carefully.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> There's a thread about the last guy who sperged out and kept asking to be banned instead of just leaving. Choose your next moves carefully.



I suck at this, I don't know what to do. I'm going to likely fail.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I suck at this, I don't know what to do. I'm going to likely fail.


If you want to be a member here talk with an admin about why you're not allowed on off topic and when they fix that don't post anywhere else.

If you really don't want to be a member here than instead of drawing attention to yourself just go before you dig a hole for yourself that's too deep. I for one think you should stay as this is a wonderful community where everyone contributes something in their own way, but the choice is yours. 

If you're confused at all you can feel free to PM me if you want to talk it through in a bit more detail.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> If you want to be a member here talk with an admin about why you're not allowed on off topic and when they fix that don't post anywhere else.
> 
> If you really don't want to be a member here than instead of drawing attention to yourself just go before you dig a hole for yourself that's too deep. I for one think you should stay as this is a wonderful community where everyone contributes something in their own way, but the choice is yours.
> 
> If you're confused at all you can feel free to PM me if you want to talk it through in a bit more detail.



Thanks for being so understanding. I just don't know what I want anymore.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Thanks for being so understanding. I just don't know what I want anymore.


Figuring that out's the first step. Don't worry about it and just think some.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynastia just got banned for trying to help you.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

chimpchan said:


> Dynastia just got banned for trying to help you.



Wait why? Why would he get banned? I feel bad.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Dynastia was banned for being a disgusting furry who encourages @Cute Anime Girl 's disgusting deviancy?


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

What is going on? I'm getting confused.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> What is going on? I'm getting confused.


Oh, honey...


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Oh, honey...



Lol, I know. I don't know much about this forum I guess.


----------



## Luna (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> What is going on? I'm getting confused.


It's a strange and confusing place.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

Luna said:


> It's a strange and confusing place.



Yep that's the world we live in.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm unbanned now but I can't help you anymore. They threatened to release my furaffinity and tumblr to /baphomet/ if I try to help anymore. As a transwoman with disabilities I can't afford to have people ringing up my employers. Sorry.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Lol, I know. I don't know much about this forum I guess.


That's mostly why you're getting so much attention. Your naïveté makes you very fun to lead around and everyone is trying to tease you a bit over it. You seem more like a lost kitten to me, but no one here dislikes you so on the off chance you get a better understanding of this place you'd be best off rolling with the punches and going with it.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I'm unbanned now but I can't help you anymore. They threatened to release my furaffinity and tumblr to /baphomet/ if I try to help anymore. As a transwoman with disabilities I can't afford to have people ringing up my employers. Sorry.


You know I would never fire you though. They can send me all the dox they want but you do a hell of a good job, I'm really grateful to have an employee like you.


----------



## exball (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Lol, I know. I don't know much about this forum I guess.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I'm unbanned now but I can't help you anymore. They threatened to release my furaffinity and tumblr to /baphomet/ if I try to help anymore. As a transwoman with disabilities I can't afford to have people ringing up my employers. Sorry.



Its okay, thank you for helping! I'm really sorry I got you banned in the first place.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> That's mostly why you're getting so much attention. Your naïveté makes you very fun to lead around and everyone is trying to tease you a bit over it. You seem more like a lost kitten to me, but no one here dislikes you so on the off chance you get a better understanding of this place you'd be best off rolling with the punches and going with it.



Thanks, I'll try to get a better understanding.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Mar 25, 2015)

If you don't like posting here why do you keep posting?

You are letting your autism become cognitive dissonance at this rate.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

Dork Of Ages said:


> If you don't like posting here why do you keep posting?
> 
> You are letting your autism become cognitive dissonance at this rate.



I do not have autism, also yes I am a very indecisive person.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Mar 25, 2015)

I hear if you pay null $20 you can delete all your posts but you didn't hear it from me


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> I hear if you pay null $20 you can delete all your posts but you didn't hear it from me



I don't believe you.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I don't believe you.


Good I believe you are less naive now


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, $20 doesn't sound like enough. How much does a ban run these days, @Null?


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 25, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Yeah, $20 doesn't sound like enough. How much does a ban run these days, @Null?


A case of Coke Zero I think.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I don't believe you.



why not just leave and not come back?


----------



## Sanic (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I don't believe you.



Don't worry so much about it. Everyone here wouldn't care if you just left the site and moved on. No one would try to dox you and chase after you.


----------



## Sanic (Mar 25, 2015)

CatParty said:


> why not just leave and not come back?



Dude, we typed the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Mar 25, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Yeah, $20 doesn't sound like enough. How much does a ban run these days, @Null?



Eh, it's a matter of supply and demand. 

AND DEMAND JUST WENT UP BITCHEEEEES.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> I don't believe you.


Good job, kid.


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Mar 25, 2015)

Whenever someone asks why we're so mean to all the new people from Tumblr until we get to know them , I'm just going to start linking to this thread.


----------



## niggers (Mar 25, 2015)

man i really love this thread

@nesimatic everyone's trying to take the piss out of you, but i for one like your attitude. i hope you're not trolling and are legitimately this optimistic because it's refreshing after years of everyone being "le hilarious internet cynic". you should stick around, just post in art/games/deep thoughts/hulkamania if laughing at people isn't your style.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, boy. Connor 2.0.

*EDIT: *Yeah, you guys are right. She really isn't.


----------



## klystron (Mar 25, 2015)

93532 said:


> man i really love this thread
> 
> @nesimatic everyone's trying to take the piss out of you, but i for one like your attitude. i hope you're not trolling and are legitimately this optimistic because it's refreshing after years of everyone being "le hilarious internet cynic". you should stick around, just post in art/games/deep thoughts/hulkamania if laughing at people isn't your style.



@nesimatic listen to moe carl. Your discussion on Kid Icarus got several posters involved and there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. You were fine and people have more than once in this thread expressed desire to see you talk more about games and stuff.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

klystron said:


> @nesimatic listen to moe carl. Your discussion on Kid Icarus got several posters involved and there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. You were fine and people have more than once in this thread expressed desire to see you talk more about games and stuff.


So you're saying she should flock with kiwis?


----------



## klystron (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> So you're saying she should flock with kiwis?



Some kiwis can soar with the eagles. I believe you have the power. I'll see you up there, mang.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

klystron said:


> Some kiwis can soar with the eagles. I believe you have the power. I'll see you up there, mang.


All kiwis were born equal, but some kiwis were born more equal than others.


----------



## klystron (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> All kiwis were born equal, but some kiwis were born more equal than others.



I mistyped. I meant to say "all kiwis..." since we are all capable.


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 25, 2015)

(Your Profile) >> "Postings" tab >> "Find all content by nesimatic" >> Click each post >> "Delete"

Not hard.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Super Collie said:


> (Your Profile) >> "Postings" tab >> "Find all content by nesimatic" >> Click each post >> "Delete"
> 
> Not hard.


Yeah but any of the mods will restore them cause it'll be funny.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

93532 said:


> @nesimatic everyone's trying to take the piss out of you, but i for one like your attitude. i hope you're not trolling and are legitimately this optimistic because it's refreshing after years of everyone being "le hilarious internet cynic". you should stick around, just post in art/games/deep thoughts/hulkamania if laughing at people isn't your style.



Thanks I wish to post in the games section but I can't access it anymore.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> *EDIT: *Yeah, you guys are right. She really isn't.



What? I'm not really what?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Thanks I wish to post in the games section but I can't access it anymore.


Did you PM Katsu, or Glaive about it?


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Did you PM Katsu, or Glaive about it?



I doubt they will listen especially because of the trouble I got myself into with this thread.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> What? I'm not really what?


@BOLDYSPICY!  was taking back her comment that you were like Connor, a lolcow that we follow. Connor is a person that tried really hard to get banned but he's an  asshole, which you don't seem to be one.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> @BOLDYSPICY!  was taking back her comment that you were like Connor, a lolcow that we follow. Connor is a person that tried really hard to get banned but he's an  asshole, which you don't seem to be one.



Oh I see. Thanks.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Oh I see. Thanks.


I just PM'd Katsu about it so we'll see. In the meantime you should check out Connor's thread.


----------



## nesimatic (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> I just PM'd Katsu about it so we'll see. In the meantime you should check out Connor's thread.



Thanks, I'll check out his thread right now.


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2015)

I put you in a group that prevents you from being able to edit or delete your own posts. This also blocks off-topic access. I don't feel like making a new group that does A without B.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Mar 25, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Understandable.



Oh boy, so much halal.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Mar 25, 2015)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Oh boy, so much halal.


What is halal about her understanding the situation instead of chimping out?


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 25, 2015)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Oh boy, so much halal.


One could say the same about you, my friend.


----------



## applecat (Mar 25, 2015)

"Let he who is without sperg cast the first ween."

So that disqualifies the majority of this forum.


----------



## exball (Mar 26, 2015)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Oh boy, so much halal.


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread being open can't lead to anything productive.


----------

